

Tons of resources on cryptography - jeffreyg
http://williamstallings.com/Crypto/Crypto4e.html

======
Sephr
You forgot to warn that there would be a super-loud sound auto-played on the
page's load.

~~~
jeffreyg
sorry! that sound is awfully ridiculous.

------
sweis
I was going to recommend Matt Blaze's crypto.com as a better resource, but it
was apparently moved to the CDT and is now dead.

